#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Failure Classification in database management system free notes pdf

## amitsharma957

*Transaction failure*. There are two types of errors that may cause a transaction to fail:

	- *Logical error.* The transaction can no longer  continue with its normal execution because of some internal condition,  such as bad input, data not found, overflow, or resource limit exceeded.

	- *System error.* The system has entered an undesirable  state (for example, deadlock), as a result of which a transaction cannot  continue with its normal execution. The transaction, however, can be  reexecuted at a later time.





  Similar Threads: Failure with Loss of Nonvolatile Storage in database management system free pdf download Dynamic SQL in database management system free notes pdf Database Keys in database management system free pdf notes Design Issues in E-R database of database management system free pdf notes Database Systems versus File Systems in Database management system free notes

----------

